# I`m 46 - is it menopause or bfp?



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

I normally have a 23 day cycle ... but havent had a period since 3rd January - i was due to start on 30th January, today is 23rd february .. so i am basically 24days late. 
I did have an argument with my dh so had a stressy 3 days a few weeks ago, but thats all. 
I have alot of indegestion (which ive never had) and feel very tired - no other symptoms.
I live in the middle of nowhere - (cant get my head round it might be positive) - what do you think my chances are? im worried that its the menopause, but i havent had hot flushes etc.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, 

Must sound like an obvious question, but have you done a pregnancy test? Fingers crossed.

Dee


----------



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

no, i live in the middle of no where - not in the UK even, so not sure the chemist will have them - im MORE worried whats gone wrong with my body .. ive had periods since 10yrs old like clockwork, then suddenly to stop - like i said im more worried its the menopause.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

You could order preg tests off the internet?


In the mean time, perhaps best to get an appointment with your GP to discuss your concerns.  


Wendy


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Susie, You really need to get some tests, of the internet like Wendy says or go and see your GP who could test for you.  Good Luck xx


----------



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

luckily i did find HPT in the local chemist ..i really didnt expect to! - did the test and waited 5 minutes .. nothing, absolutely nothing .. no negative - no positive .. no error - very frustrating as i only bought one of the stupid things!!!!!!!! - i give in and will go and get a blood test next week - still just have indigestion and no sign of AF.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ring the hot company and ask for your money back as well..


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree get your money back for your HPT


----------



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

no joy ... 230am my AF arrived 30 days late ...i hadnt got my hopes up and was strangely `relieved` my body was doing something i was used to - ive got a list and will try and find somewhere for a bloodtest - expat life isnt so glam, more maddening that i cant just pop to the gp or private clinic with a smiley person willing to take my blood and money - argh! id planned for another DE Apriltime so will move towards that with whatever the blood results show. 
thanks for all the messages xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck for April.     

Ellie


----------

